# Pinnacle Game Profiler - suche Rat



## RubenPlinius (12. September 2010)

hallo leute

ich überlege mir den pinnacle game profiler zuzulegen ( http://pinnaclegameprofiler.com/ )

nutzt den wer zufälligerweise mit einem mmo und kann bisschen was vom "gamingalltag" mit gamepad erzählen?
ist das program sein geld wert?
ich habe bisher xpadder genutzt, allerdings bin ich recht bzgl der maus emulation sehr unzufrieden, da die zu ungenau ist für "stresssituationen" in instanzen u.ä.

und kann mir jemand das quad shift system erklären?
wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, dann kann ich zb knopf A mit "springen" belegen, wenn ich den knopf aber gedrückt halte funktioniert er wie Shift oder Alt - ist das richtig so oder funktioniert das anders?

(achja und wofür ich das ganze nutzen will: herr der ringe online mit xbox 360 controller)

salut und vielen herzlichen dank im voraus!

edit: und was mich auch interessiert: wäre es mit pinnacle game profiler möglich, dass ich zb beim spielen mit dem controller einen button als push to talk button für ts3 definiere? oder müsste ich dazu erst ein ts3 profil haben?


----------



## Goyle 2010 (15. September 2010)

Ich benutze Gamepad für Rennspiele sonst nichts weiter

Da finde ich Tastatur eindeutig besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (15. September 2010)

Ein MMO wie Herr der Ringe Online macht mit Gamepad überhaupt keinen Sinn...


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. September 2010)

naja PGP hat sich erledigt, ich bleibe bei xpadder, nachdem ich mich mal in alle funktionen eingelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



och...doch es macht durchaus sinn und ist sehr angenehm
man hat eine wesentlich gemütlichere sitzhaltung, keine druckstellen an den handballen, und wenn man die tasten klug belegt hat man 80% aller wichtigen skills am controller ohne sich groß die finger brechen zu müssen
das einzige was ich (in meinem fall bei meinem hauptmann) nicht am controller liegen habe sind die buffs und notfallfertigkeiten, die ich ja nicht so häufig einsetzen muss, aber dafür hab ich ja am rechten stick die maus und auf den triggern linke und rechte maustaste

also ich kann hdro mit gamepad (das theoretisch sogar nativ vom spiel unterstützt wird, aber da gibt es dann leider keine maus emulation) sehr empfehlen
getestet hab ichs beim questen, farmen, scharmützeln, instanzen (treppe, schwerthalle) und auch im (zugegeben einfachen) schindkröten-schlachtzug

inwiefern ein controller auch fürs raiden taugt bin ich mir nicht sicher
aber ich persönlich finde es sehr komfortabel

PGP ist, von dem was ich gelesen habe, ein stück weit einfacher zu konfigurieren glaube ich
xpadder ist dafür aber günstiger, und wird erst gar nicht am system installiert sondern die exe wird direkt ausgeführt, das heißt theoretisch packt man sichs aufn usb stick und kanns auf jedem pc nutzen (wers braucht xD)

witzig wärs, wenn man die wii mote dazu bringen könnte, dass man per bewegung mit der wii mote die maus auch steuert, das wär auch was ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (17. September 2010)

> witzig wärs, wenn man die wii mote dazu bringen könnte, dass man per bewegung mit der wii mote die maus auch steuert, das wär auch was ^^


Kann man garantiert.
Es gibt ja mittlerweile sogar schon professionelle kostenpflichtige PC Treiber für die WII-Mote die dann alles unterstützen.

Und ansonsten kann man die Wiimote über Bluetooth an den PC anschließen (das geht ohne Probleme).
Vor nem halben Jahr hab ich mal etwas experimentiert und grundsätzlich kann man mit etwas Bastelei das Ding auch zum Laufen kriegen.
Such mal nach glovepie.


----------



## RubenPlinius (17. September 2010)

aber kann man dann denn nicht nur die knöpfe nutzen? so habe ich das zumindest bisher verstanden
denn man bräuchte doch eine lichtquelle um den infrarotsensor in der wiimote dazu zu bewegen den mousecursor zu bewegen oder?

weil grundsätzlich wär das ja recht cool mit dem nunchuk die spielfigur zu bewegen und mit dem wiimote einfach wie mit der maus zu spielen nur das man insgesamt ein paar extra knöpfe hätte

relaxed spielen in reinkultur ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. September 2010)

Wegen der Lichtquelle: Stelle 2 Teelichter links und rechts neben den Bildschirm, das mach ich manchmal auch just for fun, wenn ich WII-Spiele zocke. Die remote braucht diese ja nur zur Orientierung. 

An die Tastatur- und Mausfetischisten: FF XI und auch XIV sollen nach Meinung etlicher Spieler besser mit Gamepad zu spielen sein und ein Freak wie ich bevorzugt es sogar Shooter mit einem Gamepad zu spielen.


----------



## Caps-lock (17. September 2010)

Davon abgesehen gibts auch eine Anleitung für eine WIIBar (das Teil auf dem Fernseher) die man aus ein paar Dioden baut und an den normalen USB Anschluss klemmen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Du brauchst genau genommen 2 Infrarotdioden die auf der richtigen Wellenlänge senden und start genug sind.
Auf diese Weise kann man den Spieß auch umdrehen und aus einem normalen Monitor (sogar aus normalen Oberflächen) Touchscreens machen.
Das heiißt du "malst" mit dem Infrarotstift auf dem Schreibtisch und bewegst so die Maus.
Wenn man das noch steigert kann man sich Bedienelemente an die Wand malen um das Licht mit nem Rechner zu steuern oder seinen Mediarechner mit Gestern bedienen.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. September 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> An die Tastatur- und Mausfetischisten: FF XI und auch XIV sollen nach Meinung etlicher Spieler besser mit Gamepad zu spielen sein und ein Freak wie ich bevorzugt es sogar Shooter mit einem Gamepad zu spielen.



Sie sind besser mit Pad zu spielen weil sie von Square dafür erstellt und optimiert worden sind und nie wirklich für die Tastatur/Maus gedacht sind/waren. Zumindest ist das meine Vermutung so halbherzig wie sie die Steuerung auf dem PC umgesetzt haben...

Ich hab FF XI gespielt und mir auch die Beta von FF XIV auf em PC angeschaut und die sind IMHO mit Tastatu/Maus nicht spielbar, daher auch für den PC für mich gestorben und auf der PS3 mag ich kein MMO spielen. Wenn ich ein Jump and Run spiele, ein Rennspiel, ein Prügelspiel, ein Actionspiel dann am besten mit Gamepad und auf einer Konsole. Wenn ich ein MMO spiele dann einem PC mit einer Tastatur/Maus...aber vielleicht geht das ja nur mir so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. September 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen gibts auch eine Anleitung für eine WIIBar (das Teil auf dem Fernseher) die man aus ein paar Dioden baut und an den normalen USB Anschluss klemmen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wo gäbs da eine bastelanleitung? ich nehme an um die dioden für usb ready zu machen braucht man auch einiges geschick oder?
ansonsten klingt es ja spannend^^


----------



## RubenPlinius (18. September 2010)

theoretisch könnte man als IR quelle auch die wireless sensorbars nehmen die es zb bei amazon gibt oder?
sind zwar für die wii gedacht, aber da sie wireless sind is das ja egal oder?

glovepie hab ich mir mal angeschaut, aber so ganz durchblicke ich es nicht
ich müsste dann erst selber scripte schreiben damit die wii mote und der nunchuck machen was ich will oder?

klingt aber reichlich kompliziert :/
gibt es kein anderes "fertiges" tool, dass die tasten der wii mote programmieren kann und auch mit der sensorbar was anfangen kann?


----------

